# ICS Thunderbolt Port



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8855-ICS-Porting-guide-by-Siulmagic&p=184554#post184554 Go go go!


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Bet there's no data connection. But it'd still be absurdly fun to play with!


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Bet there's no data connection. But it'd still be absurdly fun to play with!


Wifi!  Or is that considered data connection.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh wow. Nice!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is anyone actually going to port the sdk?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

im working on it now. Im in no way an experience developer to be doing this, but ive hit some road blocks.. its still not booting due to an emulation issue... trying to figure it out


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Should be fun.......I tried yesterday, and today I had no time.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"altimax98 said:


> im working on it now. Im in no way an experience developer to be doing this, but ive hit some road blocks.. its still not booting due to an emulation issue... trying to figure it out


I had that in my port, too.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, either way this seems like it would be fun to play around with.. Plus, you could _probably_ boot up some of the apps from the System Dump posted earlier


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I had that in my port, too.


good to know im not the only one... I cant figure out how to get past that. If you replace the egl folder with say cm7 it halts boot at the loading lib. then when you use the emulation and you put the adreno200 in there too and edit the egl.conf file to 0 1 emulation 0 0 adreno200 it halts due to the emulation... im stumped


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"altimax98 said:


> good to know im not the only one... I cant figure out how to get past that. If you replace the egl folder with say cm7 it halts boot at the loading lib. then when you use the emulation and you put the adreno200 in there too and edit the egl.conf file to 0 1 emulation 0 0 adreno200 it halts due to the emulation... im stumped


I spent a few hours last night trying out all diffrent combinations of libs and stuff. This has me stumped.

But I had an idea: why don't we use libs from the HTC vision (g2) gb ROM,.since that is pure gb (ie no other stupid software calls)


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats a great idea. The port does work on the G2


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

just a suggestion... the egl.conf should be 0 0 android 0 1 adreno i think.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

"vinylfreak89 said:


> just a suggestion... the egl.conf should be 0 0 android 0 1 adreno i think.


Yup, when you do that the entire boot halts at loading an adreno lib file. Then it just reboots. But if you don't call that lib or leave the sdk egl file and leave ut emulator it will load the lib but fail at connecting to the emulation host.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I sure hope this gets figured out 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's on 2 phones iirc already. Cmon Thunderbolt devs. I know you guys can do it. Nexus s and G2 ( I believe)


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

And nexus one


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

justin654 said:


> It's on 2 phones iirc already. Cmon Thunderbolt devs. I know you guys can do it. Nexus s and G2 ( I believe)


Probably easier for those devices due to the lack of LTE. Just a guess.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> And nexus one


If that's the one on the front page of rootzwiki that's what I meant. I'm too lazy to go look.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> im working on it now. Im in no way an experience developer to be doing this, but ive hit some road blocks.. its still not booting due to an emulation issue... trying to figure it out


Hey! Get back to miui! Hahahaha!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

"justin654 said:


> If that's the one on the front page of rootzwiki that's what I meant. I'm too lazy to go look.


I read both nexus's


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Altimax, did you get it to boot?

I would like to contribute to it if you did (and I would like to get it booting if you didn't). Pls hit me up on gtalk

Edit: the reason the nexii (nexuses?) And the g2 got it already is because they are Google experience.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

i got it to boot. much thanks to siulmagic (i based it on his port).

Touchscreen doesnt work, so were screwed for the time being.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> i got it to boot. much thanks to siulmagic (i based it on his port).
> 
> Touchscreen doesnt work, so were screwed for the time being.


Looks like you're making progress though. Good job man!

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> i got it to boot. much thanks to siulmagic (i based it on his port).
> 
> Touchscreen doesnt work, so were screwed for the time being.


that's a major advancement my friend, the touch screen doesn't have a chance if the system doesn't boot


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> i got it to boot. much thanks to siulmagic (i based it on his port).
> 
> Touchscreen doesnt work, so were screwed for the time being.


my gtalk is in my sig.. im online


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I just want to congratulate those working on this for getting as far as you have in such a short time! I figured no development on this (short of experience devices) would happen until the G.nexus launched. Great work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great work guys! Can't wait to see what you pull off.


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

It's going to be really hard until the galaxy nexus comes out due to the LTE. kind of like the sense 3.5 roms, and why other phones had it first is because of the LTE is said to be a bi**h

Sent from my Warranty Voided Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

That's dumb. Ics from the galaxy nexus should be easy to port as it is an LTE phone. Just need to transition the port correctly. Radio from ics is the same radio as the bolt has right now so that's done. WiFi should be the same as the drivers in 3.2. Done. And profit?


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Also try using the touch drivers from a tab not a phone


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

"kobowm said:


> That's dumb. Ics from the galaxy nexus should be easy to port as it is an LTE phone. Just need to transition the port correctly. Radio from ics is the same radio as the bolt has right now so that's done. WiFi should be the same as the drivers in 3.2. Done. And profit?


Theoretically that sounds easy but the SDK is ics being emulated.... you pretty much need to meet the requirements 10/10 for it to be able to function. A Google experience phone was designed to run barebones out the box.

The HTC thunderbolt is Frankensteined. Gonna have to wait till source unless a miracle comes from the Klondike God .


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

^this.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

I will update my sdk and give it a shot. I will update you all tomorrow


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Honestly, everyone who tries to port it is going to get it to the same level of usefulness we (me, altimax, and siulmagic) did.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

I can\'t even make it past updating my sdk. Ubuntu 11.11 doesn\'t like it. I think I might have finally got it updated after 10 tries


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

So just out of curiousity. What are you guys using for the ics base?


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

I mean are you guys using like sense Libs or cm7 libs


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

We are not using sense nor cm libs. We are using htc g2 libs.

Edit: in an hour or so I\'m gonna post what I have so far.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> We are not using sense nor cm libs. We are using htc g2 libs.
> 
> Edit: in an hour or so I\'m gonna post what I have so far.


Epic +Thanks


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone having any issues with the new 11.10 distro? I can\'t get eclipse to recognize my updated sdk. And virtual box refuses to install..... Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

\"jdkoreclipse\" said:


> We are not using sense nor cm libs. We are using htc g2 libs.


Have you tried using any cm7 libs to boot it up yet?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Have you tried using any cm7 libs to boot it up yet?


yes. it did not work. g2 libs are out best bet for now.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

What version of eclipse am I supposed to be running cuz I think i might have the wrong one?


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

justin654 said:


> Bump


Why are you bumping this? Check the thread in the Development forum.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I saw after I bumped. Fail.


----------

